# Da night gobbos!



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

So I've started a fantasy army and decided to go with Night gobbos but instead of boring black cloaks have gone with many different colours.

The units shall appear shortly.
Thanks in advance, Angels of fire.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

_RED_ orcs?

Whoever heard of such a thing?

Love,

Red Orc

:the big red cyclops:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

After a long time I have managed to do 2 things
1) Paint some of my goblins.
2) Take some pictures of them. :yahoo::chuffed:








Half of my regiment (The completed ones)
[








My only painted black orc.








My shaman.








A close up of one of the gobbos.








A squig!
The night goblins with red cloaks were given a coat of Devlan mud (the new wash) which really makes them pop.
Enjoy, Angels of fire.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

funny how this is the first time i've seen night gobs in colour and they look so cool, good job mate. i really like the black orc


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

i'm impressed obviously not 'eavy metal standard but who is! you've made a very consistant paint scheme as i imagine keeping green the same shade over the size of an army is quite difficult, thats why i have black templars can't really go wrong with black

great job keep the pictures coming


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking good... Loving the detail ....

Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work, cool to see the Gobbo's in something other than black. That said however, stick with green for the Orcs. Any other colour just doesn't look right on them.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Well after a long delay I have managed to paint an archer unit. Enjoy.








The boss.








First shot of the whole unit.








Second shot of the whole unit.








First shot of terrain.








Second shot of terrain.








Third shot of terrain.








Fourth shot of terrain.

Any thoughts on what to do with the card, I was thinking a sort of Orc/goblin altar to Gork (or possibly Mork) but am unsure of costs and so on.
Enjoy, Angels of fire.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Right I've started to paint my second spearman unit and as I have plenty of time over the six weeks holiday these are going to be of a better standard than my previous works.








My tester piece.








Here he is again.








From the back. 
Would still like to hear about the terrain. Enjoy, Angels of fire.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Here we go, hopefully this won't get ignored as well as most of this thread :cray:.








Half of the unit








Second shot








Standard bearer








Reply or angry gobbos will ransack your house!
Enjoy, Angels of fire.


----------



## Hadrianus (Jul 10, 2008)

I love your cloaks and banners, great job so far. The only thing that I would suggest would be to work on the smaller details like the ropes and pendents the decorate your archers and gobbos, just something small like changing them to a different color so it separates them. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

I'm loving the shading on the cloaks, looks really good, it might just be me being a bit wierd, but ain't the gobbo's a bit dark? I thought they were meant to be lighter skinned, but anyway, thats may just be mee. They be looking gurd, well done


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't really know but I sorta like the dark skin. Plus its easy to do. I suppose it gos against the fluff as night goblins are always in the dark, so their skin should get paler? I'm not too bothered but might try improving it. Thanks in advance, Angels of fire.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

I like them. Nice to see night gobbos that aren't black, or almost black!



angels of fire said:


> I sorta like the dark skin.


I agree on this. Makes a nice contrast to the robes.



angels of fire said:


> I suppose it gos against the fluff as night goblins are always in the dark.


Its your army, so its your fluff, if you like it, and enjoy painting it, then its fine. You cold always say they have dark skin because they're dirty from being underground!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

they look fucking ace, sweet work


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

lol i dig 'em! i personally would try for a patchwork thing on them but the colorful little guys look great!

good job


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

This is the army list I'm working towards, its not meant to be good at gaming its just what I've got, at the moment.
Characters-Heroes Scrunga da pokey, Night goblin big boss he wears light armour, and carries a shield and Porko’s pigstikka. He also rides a great squig, Scrunga costs124 points.<
Lurtza the sparkly, Night goblin shaman and is a level two wizard. He costs 85 points.<
Core- Night goblin spearmen this is a unit of 20 with spears and shields. It has a boss, standard bearer and a musician it conceals a single fanatic. It costs 125 points.< 
Night goblin spearmen this is a unit of 20 with spears and shields. It has a boss, standard bearer and a musician. It costs 100 points.< 
Night goblins this is a unit of 20 with hand weapons and shields. It has a boss, standard bearer and a musician it conceals a single fanatic and has nets. It costs 140 points<	
Night goblin bowmen this is a unit of 20 with bows. It has a boss, standard bearer and a musician. It costs 60 points.<
Forest goblin spider riders this is a unit of 10 with spears and shields. It has a boss, standard bearer and a musician. It costs 160 points.<
Rare- Raggedy da big ol’ giant. He costs 205 points.<
Total: 999
A red arrow besides what is painted.
A green arrow besides what is half completed.
A blue arrow besides what has a tester model.
A purple arrow besides what needs completing.
Thanks in advance, Angels of fire.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

So my birthday is coming up and one of my pressies is the new Dark elf battleforce. All I've got of my fledgling DE army is the army book and an assasin. I've already painted the assasin and pics will be coming shortly. This army is going to be on a raiding mission in some snowy place so they can fight against my current army. In addition I have completed the blue robed unit and the giant so their pics will a also appear alongside the assasin. Thanks in advance, Angels of fire.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

So, I like. You have the Grot's approval.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

More pics, not good quality but they get the point across.
















The whole army at the moment.
































Some views of my spider rider tester piece.
































My dark elf assassin.
Enjoy, Angels of fire


----------

